# News - Der Herr der Ringe Online: Der Herr der Ringe Online: Nachrichten aus Mittelerde



## Administrator (2. März 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,565340


----------



## MrAlptraum (2. März 2007)

Das is ja alles schön und gut aber wo bekomme ich so einen BetaKey?????
Ich finde es ein frechheit,wieso hatt man nich die die ein apo haben einen key gegeben??


----------



## kavoven (2. März 2007)

SYSTEM am 02.03.2007 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Mhm, dachte bisher immer, das wäre ein Bug an der Stelle gewesen, aber scheint ja doch "Working as intended"...

Alleine ist der Quest echt so gut wie unschaffbar, wegen der hohen Respawnrate...


----------



## kameuferschn (2. März 2007)

wo bitte ist der link zu den beta-keys?


----------



## torti-man (2. März 2007)

kameuferschn am 02.03.2007 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> wo bitte ist der link zu den beta-keys?



Ich denke mal den Link wird es erst geben wenn der Timer auf der Seite heruntergelaufen ist.

Im übrigen hat mein Vorredner oben nicht ganz unrecht. Die Leute die ein Abo haben hätten hier bewusst einmal ein vorrecht bekommen können. Sowas nennt man dann auch mal "treue" zeigen.


----------



## SatoshiChiba (2. März 2007)

kameuferschn am 02.03.2007 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> wo bitte ist der link zu den beta-keys?



Ganz Ruhig!
Das ist noch nicht das offizielle Beta Weekend das in der Aktuellen Ausgabe beschrieben wurde. Dieses Wochenende findet der Sneak Peak irgendwo an einem ort statt (name fällt mir net ein)...

Das richtige Beta Weekend ist am 10. und 11. März! Die beta keys dafür gibt es irgendwann nächste Woche... Denke ich mal  

MFG Sato


----------



## Sash1986 (2. März 2007)

MrAlptraum am 02.03.2007 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Das is ja alles schön und gut aber wo bekomme ich so einen BetaKey?????
> Ich finde es ein frechheit,wieso hatt man nich die die ein apo haben einen key gegeben??



Ach so... Die mit Abo sollen also ein Vorrecht haben, obwohl es auch Leute gibt, die sich, obwohl sie keins haben, jede Ausgabe kaufen? Wieviele Abonnenten gibt es denn? Also, wenn ich in der Ausgabe gelesen hätte: "Die PCGames vergibt Beta-Keys für Hdr-Online. Alle die, die ein Abo haben, nehmen automatisch daran teil. Es sind noch 3 Beta-Clients übrig, die ab Anfang März auf unserer Homepage verlost werden. Die Chancen, an dem Beta-Wochenende teilzunehmen, sind also sehr gut. Wir wünschen viel Glück!", wäre ich wahrscheinlich ein bisschen ausgerastet...

Außerdem macht mir die Rechtschreibung da oben aua Augen!
Omg... Und dann... Boah *ausrast*


----------



## magelheis (2. März 2007)

kavoven am 02.03.2007 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Mhm, dachte bisher immer, das wäre ein Bug an der Stelle gewesen, aber scheint ja doch "Working as intended"...
> 
> Alleine ist der Quest echt so gut wie unschaffbar, wegen der hohen Respawnrate...



Eben deswegen ist es ja auch eine *Gruppen*-Quest.


----------



## MrAlptraum (2. März 2007)

Sash1986 am 02.03.2007 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> MrAlptraum am 02.03.2007 19:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh ja jetzt hast Du mir es aber gegeben mann oh man bist Du gut.Einfach super der Typ.Aber naja solche leute wie Dich muss es eben auch geben.
Na klar wäre das gerecht dann kann man ja auch die zeitung als ABO nehmen wen man se ja eh angeblich jede Ausgabe kauft.Is doch überall so das man weniger zahlt oder was extra bekommt wenn man Mitglied wird oder ein ABO nimmt aber das weist Du ja sicherlich wenn Du schon meine Rechtschreibung kritisierst.Und es stand hier schon oft drinn das man sich die zeitung nur wegen des Beta Client gekauft hat.Aber Du wirst auch nur einer von denen sein die sich die Zeitung nur wegen HDRO gekauft hat.
Und wen Du Fehler findest darfst Du sie behalten.


----------



## MrAlptraum (2. März 2007)

torti-man am 02.03.2007 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> kameuferschn am 02.03.2007 19:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön das das auch noch einer so sieht.


----------



## SatoshiChiba (2. März 2007)

hups... wollte net hier posten   

Please ignore


----------



## Gabbo (2. März 2007)

nicht verzweifeln wegen den Keys, ab morgen "12 pm GMT" gibst wieder 10.000 keys  sollte eigentlich schon heute sein, wurde aber verschoben
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=159199


----------



## Oetzi83 (2. März 2007)

So ich hab mir schon alles runtergeladen was man brauch um LRO zu zocken was mehr als 4h gedauert hat. Nun musste ich feststellen das mir so ein Key fehlt. Ist es schlimm das ich schon das Zeugs gedownloaded habe ohne den Link der noch nicht verfügbar ist *lol* benutzt zu haben?
Ich meine bei dem Link gehts ja nur um den Key oder?
Oder muss ich evtl. alles nochmal neu machen wenn der Link funktioniert?
     

Gruß Ötzi


----------



## GW-Player (2. März 2007)

Gabbo am 02.03.2007 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht verzweifeln wegen den Keys, ab morgen "12 pm GMT" gibst wieder 10.000 keys  sollte eigentlich schon heute sein, wurde aber verschoben
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=159199


12 pm GMT sind doch 11 uhr bei uns? oder sind es 13 uhr bei uns?

gruß an alle leser


----------



## Dirian (3. März 2007)

Also kann man frühestens heute mittag die ersten Betakeys erlangen?


----------



## patsche (3. März 2007)

die entwickler können sich ihren open pvp piece of crap in die haaren schmieren  


ich will fantasy flair und nich son schwachsinniges pvp geklatsche wie in wow, armes herr der ringe


----------



## Fehlereshatsich (3. März 2007)

Sash1986 am 02.03.2007 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> MrAlptraum am 02.03.2007 19:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol..
die leute sin aber doof wenn se sich jede ausgabe kaufen und trotzdem kein abo machen *gg*


----------



## Watarigarasu (3. März 2007)

patsche am 03.03.2007 06:27 schrieb:
			
		

> die entwickler können sich ihren open pvp piece of crap in die haaren schmieren
> 
> 
> ich will fantasy flair und nich son schwachsinniges pvp geklatsche wie in wow, armes herr der ringe



Augen auf beim Eierkauf....erst lesen, dann verurteilen.
Bevor man rumkozt sollte man sich informieren, das Shroud-pvp von HdRO kann wohl kaum mit einem Open-pvp verglichen werden...
Solche Postings sind echt unnötig.

Anderes Thema, wenn ich den Counter richtig verstehe gibts den Beta-key erst in drei Tagen gegen Mittag? kann das?   

Greetings


----------



## magelheis (3. März 2007)

patsche am 03.03.2007 06:27 schrieb:
			
		

> die entwickler können sich ihren open pvp piece of crap in die haaren schmieren
> 
> 
> ich will fantasy flair und nich son schwachsinniges pvp geklatsche wie in wow, armes herr der ringe



HdRO hat kein PvP im ueblichen Sinn, open schon gar nicht. Noch zumindest, denn das Geweine einiger Unverbesserlicher in den Foren nimmt einfach kein Ende.

Allen Gluecklichen mit einem nagelneuen betakey empfehle ich uebrigens, auf den Server "Stybba" zu gehen. "Northmoor" ist schon ausserhalb der Stresstests brechend voll.


----------



## Namuraz (3. März 2007)

Fehlereshatsich am 03.03.2007 07:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Sash1986 am 02.03.2007 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 is bei mir genauso, kaufe auch jede ausgabe, ohne ein abo zu haben

aber ich wette, das die beta-keys genau dann vergeben werden, wenn ich mal einen tag nicht da bin


----------



## Mantis1506 (3. März 2007)

Sind die keys nun weg oder nicht? keine einzige meldung! darüber bin sehr entäuscht. oder das man sonst eine erklärung bekommt wohl man sich anmelden bzw was man anklicken muss.


----------



## Anorwen (3. März 2007)

Mantis1506 am 03.03.2007 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die keys nun weg oder nicht? keine einzige meldung! darüber bin sehr entäuscht. oder das man sonst eine erklärung bekommt wohl man sich anmelden bzw was man anklicken muss.



Ja das würde ich auch gern mal wissen... ich frage mich auch wo ich klicken soll, dachte wenn der coundown durch ist, das das dieser link dann kommt.. aber hä???

tolle sache *grml


----------



## Avalord (3. März 2007)

Mantis1506 am 03.03.2007 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die keys nun weg oder nicht? keine einzige meldung! darüber bin sehr entäuscht. oder das man sonst eine erklärung bekommt wohl man sich anmelden bzw was man anklicken muss.



Unprofessionell. Der Countdown läuft ab und kein Link erscheint. Wer solche Spielchen treibt, muss auch wissen, dass dann ne Menge Leute auf den Augenblick warten.

Fair und intelligent wäre, zu schreiben,Leute irgenwann Samstag können wir den Link einrichten. Kuckt öfter mal rein.

Spinnereien mit Countdowns sollte man Leuten überlassen, die sowas zuverlässig und kompetent auf den Punkt genau hinkriegen!


----------



## Thaini (3. März 2007)

geht mir ähnlich,

habe nach ca. 5 Mins dann gedacht, daß es evtl. an meinem Firefox liegt, doch auch am Rechner meiner Frau, auf dem der Win-Explorer läuft tut sich nichts ...

bin doch extrem enttäuscht


----------



## Anorwen (3. März 2007)

So janz doll hier...

bin grad echt mächtig sauer...

noch mal alles durchgeguggt - *liebes PC Games Team, wo bitte schön soll jetzt der Link sein?*

doch wohl nicht etwa der, der im Artikel auch angeben wird?
das wäre ne frechheit...

aber wahrscheinlich kommt gleich die aussrede mit einem Serverproblem, ihr konntet die seite nicht rechtzeitig aktualisieren


----------



## harrytheharry (3. März 2007)

Avalord am 03.03.2007 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Mantis1506 am 03.03.2007 12:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harrytheharry (3. März 2007)

Wie kann  eine professionelle Spielezeitung so leichtfertig mit der Zeit seiner Kunden umgehen?
Unverschämtheit!


----------



## Lofwyr77 (3. März 2007)

harrytheharry am 03.03.2007 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann  eine professionelle Spielezeitung so leichtfertig mit der Zeit seiner Kunden umgehen?
> Unverschämtheit!



Also den  link den ich bisher gefunden hab is der hier, http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=158702
da findet ihr nen link für die beta-keys aber die sind noch nich frei gegeben, probier es seit ca 35 minuten.


----------



## Jabiim (3. März 2007)

ja ich glaube das versuchen wir im mom alle


----------



## Sunny6666 (3. März 2007)

ich dachte eine fränkische zeitung hält wort  aber die sind wie codemaster nur geld geil  das ist genau so eine verarsche wie beim spiel archlord 5 euro für beta test ausgegen und darf nicht teil nehmen  und bekomme auch keine antwort von codemaster  ich werde von dem geld imurlaub fahren was ich spar ...ich bin mehr wie sauer


----------



## Gurke16 (3. März 2007)

Ich hab gelesen das man sich ab 13.00 Uhr einen Key auf der Seite besorgen kann.


----------



## Watarigarasu (3. März 2007)

Avalord am 03.03.2007 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Mantis1506 am 03.03.2007 12:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich weiß ja nicht ob das an meinem Browser liegt oder so, aber bei mir sieht der Countdown in etwa so aus:

                                    2   23    xx     xx
                                    D   H     M     S

Wobei die genauen Zahlen ( bis auf die Erste ) uninteressant sind, aber ich lese das so:
2 *Days* ( also Tage )
23 H ( Stunden )
Minuten und Sekunden.....

Soll vermutlich heißen es sind noch 
*zwei Tage, 23 Stunden und xy Minuten und Sekunden* bis der Link aufpöppt.
Ich weiß, bei der Clientinstallation hieß es am 3. März, aber so wieß der Countdown bei mir zeigt wird der Link erst am DienstagMittag frei....

Wie gesagt sofern bei mir keine entsprechende Fehlfunktion vorliegt...bin natürlich auch darüber enttäuscht das ich noch keinen Betakey wie angekündigt habe, aber deswegen so ein Aufriß?...  

( Falls mein Countdown allerdings dank Browser irgendwie falsch läuft würd ich gerne darüber informiert werden, danke. )


----------



## Zytron (3. März 2007)

Lofwyr77 am 03.03.2007 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> harrytheharry am 03.03.2007 12:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Naja, die PC-Games Redaktion kann ja nix für den evtl. Schmuh den Codemasters macht. Aber ne bessere Erklährung vonwegen der Verlinkung hätt ich dann doch schon erwartet.  
Lasst uns die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben


----------



## Cerubis (3. März 2007)

Eigentlich ist es doch recht simpel.
Ihr geht auf computerandvideogames.com, wartet, bis es 13 Uhr ist, und dann erscheint, sofern sie keine Verzögerungen haben, die Key-Warteschleife bzw ein Newspost mit dem Link zu dieser.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:


> The good news is, that at the moment we're doing everything we can to make things right by uploading the new Client Code to our ultra fast servers in the States and that by *12pm GMT tomorrow*, we will have 10K's worth of beta keys for you to enjoy.



Der Artikel wurde am 2. März verfasst.. heute ist der 3.. geht euch nun ein Licht auf?


----------



## Anorwen (3. März 2007)

Cerubis am 03.03.2007 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich ist es doch recht simpel.
> Ihr geht auf computerandvideogames.com, wartet, bis es 13 Uhr ist, und dann erscheint, sofern sie keine Verzögerungen haben, die Key-Warteschleife bzw ein Newspost mit dem Link zu dieser.
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:
> ...



doch liest  man diesen Artikel, dann steht da folgendes:
UPDATE: Alas all keys have now gone! But come back next week when we'll have a full portion of Lord of The Rings Online Goodness for you in a massive 10k giveaway.


----------



## Delwod (3. März 2007)

Anorwen am 03.03.2007 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Cerubis am 03.03.2007 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was steht dar kann kein englisch?


----------



## Agent (3. März 2007)

Keys werden ab jetzt vergeben (13 Uhr), hab einen


----------



## PhoenixTB (3. März 2007)

Agent am 03.03.2007 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Keys werden ab jetzt vergeben (13 Uhr), hab einen


Von hier oder "drüben"?


----------



## Jabiim (3. März 2007)

von wo??


----------



## Agent (3. März 2007)

PhoenixTB am 03.03.2007 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Agent am 03.03.2007 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von "drüben", in den Comments zur aktuellsten News mit der Verlosung auf der letzten Seite ist ein Link direkt zum registrieren und anmelden, dann kann man dort in einem Fenster auf "Apply Key" gehen, allerdings ist das ganze hoffnungslos überlastet!


----------



## Anorwen (3. März 2007)

drüben ist wo?


----------



## Cerubis (3. März 2007)

PhoenixTB am 03.03.2007 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Agent am 03.03.2007 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaaaa, ich hab einen. *freut sich*
^^


----------



## Agent (3. März 2007)

Anorwen am 03.03.2007 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> drüben ist wo?



Ich kann die News leider nicht mehr sehen, da die Page nicht mehr erreichbar ist, aber dürfte die hier sein:

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=159199


----------



## GW-Player (3. März 2007)

Anorwen am 03.03.2007 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Cerubis am 03.03.2007 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das stimmt nicht(diese aussage stimmt nicht) habe gerade ein key bekommen und da stand auch schon "all keys have now gone "


----------



## BiBaBumseBieneIMOB (3. März 2007)

WOHOOOOOO ich hab nen keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyy WTF
Kleines Log von mir:
HDRO-BETA-KeyAusgabe: 13Uhr...
13:01Uhr - Ersten Key gesichert...
13:03Uhr - [..]Lord of The Rings Online.
Sorry, all keys have now been allocated.[..]

Krank!!! einfach nur KRANK die Seite (http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=15917 ist völlig zusammen gebrochen!
egal ich hab einen (leider nur einen ()

mfg BibaBumseBieneIMOB


----------



## Anorwen (3. März 2007)

Anorwen am 03.03.2007 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> drüben ist wo?


Ok hab einen *freu freu freu wie blöd


----------



## socceroos (3. März 2007)

20.000 Keys für PC Games und wo sind die?

Auf einer anderen  Webseite na toll. Registrieren muss man sich auch noch. Geht jetzt natürlich nicht weil überlastet. 

Der Chefredakteur sollte seinen Leuten am Montag mal gehörig den Kopf waschen.

THX.  

na ewigen versuchen  - hab nun auch einen


----------



## Skoo (3. März 2007)

Dafür is die seite von codemasters nu extrem lahm...


----------



## Sorec (3. März 2007)

Wo isn die seite von pcgames ? also bei mir steht da ncoh keine news oder ein link, bitte um HILFEEEEE ^^


----------



## KingRichard-Oehler (3. März 2007)

socceroos am 03.03.2007 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> 20.000 Keys für PC Games und wo sind die?
> 
> 
> Stimmt schon ich bin ständig hier um danach zu schauen aber se steht ja nirgends wann , wo es sie geben wird ...


----------



## dondaffno (3. März 2007)

gut hab auch einen...das beta-wochenende ist aber schon am 10. und 11. oder?
bin mir im moment bei garnichts mehr sicher...^^


----------



## socceroos (3. März 2007)

seite wo es die keys momentan gibt:


http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=159178


----------



## tobias12 (3. März 2007)

ja wie bekommt ihr denn die Beta-keys.  klickt ihr einfach auf dieses bild auf der hauptseite wo der countdown war oder wie??   BITTE antwortet mir


----------



## Jabiim (3. März 2007)

was muss ich machen nachdem ich den key bekommen habe???


----------



## socceroos (3. März 2007)

Jabiim am 03.03.2007 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> was muss ich machen nachdem ich den key bekommen habe???




Anleitung lesen auf der Seite vom Link.

ich sag nur RTFM.


----------



## Bormachine (3. März 2007)

Na toll, diese eine Seite computerandvidogames.com bringt mir auch nix um da mit zu machen muss man über 18 Jahre alt sein.


----------



## Jabiim (3. März 2007)

ich hab den client und einen account hab ich mir erstellt
wie gehts weiter??


----------



## Saunawart70 (3. März 2007)

Bormachine am 03.03.2007 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll, diese eine Seite computerandvidogames.com bringt mir auch nix um da mit zu machen muss man über 18 Jahre alt sein.



Wie kommt man auf die seite, bei mir kommt immer seite gibts nicht?


----------



## willkeinen (3. März 2007)

Juhuuuu ich habe auch einen Key noch bekommen *freu* an alle die einen haben, wann werdet ihr zocken?


----------



## Agent (3. März 2007)

willkeinen am 03.03.2007 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Juhuuuu ich habe auch einen Key noch bekommen *freu* an alle die einen haben, wann werdet ihr zocken?



ich ziehe nun erstmal die Install-Dateien...


----------



## willkeinen (3. März 2007)

Agent am 03.03.2007 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> willkeinen am 03.03.2007 13:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Beta hab ich von der PCG DVD installiert und lad grad die daten^^


----------



## Jabiim (3. März 2007)

hab ich auch so gemacht.

Man kann erst nächstes wochenende spieln oder?


----------



## DarthTandur (3. März 2007)

Pfuh!

Endlich, hab nun auch einen.
Aber Nerven hab ich jetzt keine mehr.


----------



## Bormachine (3. März 2007)

willkeinen am 03.03.2007 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Agent am 03.03.2007 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich auch, aber in der PCG steht ja, dass man ab Anfang März einen speziellen Link zur Beta Anmeldung findet und es 20.000 Keys gibt. Und gespielt wird dann nächstes Wochenende am 10. und 11. März. Aber wo bleibt dieser Link???


----------



## Avalord (3. März 2007)

BiBaBumseBieneIMOB am 03.03.2007 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> WOHOOOOOO ich hab nen keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyy WTF
> Kleines Log von mir:
> HDRO-BETA-KeyAusgabe: 13Uhr...
> 13:01Uhr - Ersten Key gesichert...
> ...



Das scheint mir ein kleiner Fehler zu sein...Allerdings der beste Fehler, wo gibt 
Ich hab mir auch einen geholt da, und es scheint, als wären das nicht die poppeligen PC-Games-Wochenend-Betas, sondern RICHTIGE!

Wäre natürlich geil    Gleich mal testen... Client hab ich ja schon von der PC-GAMES-DVD drauf.
Heißen Dank BiBaBumse für die Linkweitergabe


----------



## Gurke16 (3. März 2007)

Hab auch einen Key. Und jetz lad ich mir ers mal die Install Dateien.


----------



## aragorn1606 (3. März 2007)

Agent am 03.03.2007 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> willkeinen am 03.03.2007 13:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie hast du den bekommen??????


----------



## aragorn1606 (3. März 2007)

Gurke16 am 03.03.2007 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch einen Key. Und jetz lad ich mir ers mal die Install Dateien.




wie hast du den bekommen????


----------



## kameuferschn (3. März 2007)

Hab gerade auch einen bekommen!!! habs fast ne halbe stunde versucht und jetzt ist es gegangen!!!


----------



## Avalord (3. März 2007)

aragorn1606 am 03.03.2007 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> wie hast du den bekommen????



Da haaa!
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=159178


----------



## Gurke16 (3. März 2007)

Auf computerandvideogames.com gerade noch rechzeitig bevor die seite überlastet war.


----------



## willkeinen (3. März 2007)

aragorn1606 am 03.03.2007 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Gurke16 am 03.03.2007 13:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



von dem link der hier irgendwo steht in diesem thread. es gibt aber keine mehr war gerade dort um noch einen zu holen um ihn dann an einen von euch zu verlosen aber stand nur dran das alle 10000 schon vergeben sind und am nächsten we nochmal welche verlost werden

PS: weiß jemand ob dieser key auch nur für 2 Tage funktioniert oder ob er die ganze betaphase über gültigkeit hat?


----------



## jblipphaus (3. März 2007)

Ist der Client den man sich auf computerandvideogames.com runterladen kann up-to-date?
Denn so wies aussieht würde es schneller gehn den herunterzuladen als den von der PC Games DVD zu patchen <.<


----------



## Agent (3. März 2007)

Avalord am 03.03.2007 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> BiBaBumseBieneIMOB am 03.03.2007 13:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es sind definitiv "richtige" Keys und nicht diese Weekend Keys, ein Freund hat grade schon gespielt :>


----------



## willkeinen (3. März 2007)

jblipphaus am 03.03.2007 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Client den man sich auf computerandvideogames.com runterladen kann up-to-date?
> Denn so wies aussieht würde es schneller gehn den herunterzuladen als den von der PC Games DVD zu patchen <.<



stimmt das update dauert ewig^^ läd gradma mit 3,0 kb/s im moment bei update nummer 9/10


----------



## Gurke16 (3. März 2007)

Der gilt glaub ich für die ganze vierte Betaphase


----------



## Soldier666 (3. März 2007)

Sind alle 20.000 keys schon vergeben?
wenn ja wann ist dieser verdammte Zähler aufgetaucht?


----------



## Thomaslinho (3. März 2007)

Agent am 03.03.2007 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Avalord am 03.03.2007 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BITTE ERKLÄRT MIR WIE ICH EINEN KEY KRIEGE  (Link und büdde erklären)


----------



## Gurke16 (3. März 2007)

So wie es aussieht sind alle Keys schon weg. OMG wie die Geier


----------



## willkeinen (3. März 2007)

Gurke16 am 03.03.2007 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Der gilt glaub ich für die ganze vierte Betaphase



und wie lange geht diese phase?


----------



## Jabiim (3. März 2007)

meine spielerdaten werden so langsam aktualisiert bei euch auch?


----------



## Cerubis (3. März 2007)

Uhm.. lol.. ich hab grad zum Spaß nochmal auf "Apply" geklickt(also als request für einen Key) und einen Zweiten gekriegt. *schenkt den ihrem Freund*

That's life..

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=159178

im Artikel bei "This week's keys are now ready! So simply click here to apply for your Lord of the Rings Online beta key. Good luck!" eben auf "click here" drücken und hoffen, dass ein Key auftaucht.

Wenn nicht, einfach öfter probieren. Klappt scheinbar noch.


----------



## Avalord (3. März 2007)

Jabiim am 03.03.2007 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> meine spielerdaten werden so langsam aktualisiert bei euch auch?



Jo, derzeit 0% 45/4087... Bei dem Tempo siehts nach 24 Stunden Dauerbetrieb und morgen anfangen aus...Aber egal, verlangsamt WoW kaum bei mir, kann schön im Hintergrund laufen


----------



## s0nx (3. März 2007)

Muss man wirklich auf http://www.codemasters.com/cog alle seine Daten eintragen .. also Postleitzahl Adresse usw .. ich will dort kein abo abschliessen .. ich will nur LOTRO spielen


----------



## BauerMan (3. März 2007)

Ich weiss ja nich ob das stimmt das die die ein abo hatten ein vorecht hatten das hab ich leider nich mitverfolgen können aber wenn das stimmen sollte is das mist. Weil ncih alle ein abo haben ich z.B. habe kein abo und kaufe die pcgames nur gelegendlich manchmal jeden monat oder jeden 3 oder 2 monat weil es leute gibt die sich die zeitschrift nich jeden monat leisten können weil sie familie haben wie ich aber da denkt natürlich keiner dran oder weil welche mehr kohle haben und find ich richtig mist. Und deshalb sollte man nich leute anmaulen weil sie kein abo haben.


----------



## lubba (3. März 2007)

jo das kann noch ewig dauern bei mir auch grad mal erst 63 /4078 ohje naja dann wird wow weiter gezockt
also man sieht sich im mittelerde


----------



## Oliveroderwas (3. März 2007)

Kann irgendwer für mich einen mit holen wäre sehr net kann mich leider bei codemaster nicht anmelden....


----------



## socceroos (3. März 2007)

BauerMan am 03.03.2007 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss ja nich ob das stimmt das die die ein abo hatten ein vorecht hatten das hab ich leider nich mitverfolgen können aber wenn das stimmen sollte is das mist. Weil ncih alle ein abo haben ich z.B. habe kein abo und kaufe die pcgames nur gelegendlich manchmal jeden monat oder jeden 3 oder 2 monat weil es leute gibt die sich die zeitschrift nich jeden monat leisten können weil sie familie haben wie ich aber da denkt natürlich keiner dran oder weil welche mehr kohle haben und find ich richtig mist. Und deshalb sollte man nich leute anmaulen weil sie kein abo haben.



ich hab nen abo und kein Vorteil dadurch bekommen = keinen Key.
Musste genauso online warten wie jeder andere.


----------



## Avalord (3. März 2007)

BauerMan am 03.03.2007 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss ja nich ob das stimmt das die die ein abo hatten ein vorecht hatten das hab ich leider nich mitverfolgen können aber wenn das stimmen sollte is das mist.


Alter, du setzt hier billigste Verschwörungstheorien rein. Lies doch mal die anderen Meldungen! Keiner hat soweit ich das sehe, diese ominösen PC-Games-WE-Tickets gekriegt, sondern ne freundliche Seele hat nen englischen Link reingesetzt, wo es grade 10 000 richtige gab!
Ich hab n Abo und von der PC-Games-Aktion hab auch ich weit und breit nix gesehen... was mir ja jetzt auch herzlich egal sein kann. Capice?


----------



## Volcano666 (3. März 2007)

Ja habe auch einen Key. Aber die Server von Codemaster sind auch am abschmieren. Der aktuallisiert gerade bei mir den Client mit 4kb/s.


----------



## Avalord (3. März 2007)

Volcano666 am 03.03.2007 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja habe auch einen Key. Aber die Server von Codemaster sind auch am abschmieren. Der aktuallisiert gerade bei mir den Client mit 4kb/s.


Du Glücklicher: 2,39 kb/s


----------



## willkeinen (3. März 2007)

Avalord am 03.03.2007 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Volcano666 am 03.03.2007 14:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hehe 7,89kb/s^^


----------



## q12 (3. März 2007)

Das ganze ist an Witz,
hab auch einen key bekommen *freu*
aber die Server sind überlastet.
Ich lad auch mit 4 Kb/s


----------



## Gurke16 (3. März 2007)

Egal hauptsache wir können bald loslegen.


----------



## Bormachine (3. März 2007)

Also ich verstehs nich. Ich warte jetzt schon seit knapp 3 Stunden, bis endlich eine News zur Weekend Beta kommt. Langsam hab ich keine Lust mehr...


----------



## Phantom09 (3. März 2007)

5%=1 Stunde(bei mir)
hochgerechnet also 20 Stunden...
supi ganz großes damentennis


----------



## socceroos (3. März 2007)

Phantom09 am 03.03.2007 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> 5%=1 Stunde(bei mir)
> hochgerechnet also 20 Stunden...
> supi ganz großes damentennis



den kompletten client nochmal runterladen geht schneller


----------



## Thomaslinho (3. März 2007)

socceroos am 03.03.2007 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Phantom09 am 03.03.2007 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also ich habe jetzt einen key   thx an alle    so aber was muss ich jetzt machen?  reicht es wenn ich das spiel von der pcgames disc nehme???


----------



## socceroos (3. März 2007)

Thomaslinho am 03.03.2007 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> socceroos am 03.03.2007 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kannste machen,  musst aber ewig patchen.


----------



## q12 (3. März 2007)

Hoffentlich lohnt sich der ganze
Aufwand für das Spiel


----------



## s0nx (3. März 2007)

q12 am 03.03.2007 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich lohnt sich der ganze
> Aufwand für das Spiel



Mich stört es nur das ich meine ganzen Daten auf http://www.codemasters.com/cog eintragen muss nur um an der Beta teilzunehmen .. ich wills ja nur testen und nicht gleich nen Abo abschliessen


----------



## Agent (3. März 2007)

s0nx am 03.03.2007 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> q12 am 03.03.2007 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe nur Name, Nachname, e-mail und Alter eingeben müssen, der Rest ist freiwillig (Adresse und so)


----------



## Turkenjunge (3. März 2007)

socceroos am 03.03.2007 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Thomaslinho am 03.03.2007 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Habn Key un jetzt muss ich mich doch bei Codemasters anmelden muss ich all meine Daten da eintragen???...un wie geht die Aktualisierung denn schneller??


----------



## Avalord (3. März 2007)

q12 am 03.03.2007 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich lohnt sich der ganze
> Aufwand für das Spiel



lol, du tust ja ganz so, als müßtest du die Datenpakete persönlich hin- und herschleppen     Ich lass, das gemütlich meinen PC erledigen. Hetzen gilt nicht


----------



## Turkenjunge (3. März 2007)

Agent am 03.03.2007 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> s0nx am 03.03.2007 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der Rest is garnich Freiwillig zumindest bei mir nich..ich muss da auch alles eingebn!!


----------



## socceroos (3. März 2007)

Agent am 03.03.2007 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> s0nx am 03.03.2007 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie in jedem Forum ist das nur ein Account und kein Abo.

Ich hab am Stresstestwochenende letzte Woche teilgenommen und ich war begeistert. Der Key war aber nur letztes Wochenende gültig. 

zur aktuellen PC Games Ausgabe.

Lach mich grad nochmal tot über die Angabe im Heft:
Zitat: 
..., auf  www.pcgames.de finden Sie eine ausführliche Anleitung mit allen Links. ...

selten so gelacht heute.


----------



## s0nx (3. März 2007)

Agent am 03.03.2007 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> s0nx am 03.03.2007 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also auf der Seite oben die ich gelinkt habe muss man alles eintragen .. Adresse , Telefonnummer , Name usw usw 

Das ist die Seite um mich bei codemasters online zu registrieren ..


----------



## kameuferschn (3. März 2007)

Turkenjunge am 03.03.2007 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Agent am 03.03.2007 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man muss sich garnicht bei codemaster anmelden! wenn du den key hast, den client downloaden und installieren!


----------



## Turkenjunge (3. März 2007)

kameuferschn am 03.03.2007 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Turkenjunge am 03.03.2007 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aha aba das steht doch überall...ich denke schon das man das muss....


----------



## BlackMirror179 (3. März 2007)

Ich find das einfach geil xD

Wie fähig  manche Leute sind einfachen Anweisungen zu folgen ...

naja noch 1 Stunde und ich hab den Client *g

damn 3,5 dsl =(


----------



## s0nx (3. März 2007)

Turkenjunge am 03.03.2007 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> kameuferschn am 03.03.2007 14:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja mit was für einen Account will man sich denn dann einloggn .. nur mit Key wirds ja wohl nicht gehen


----------



## kameuferschn (3. März 2007)

Turkenjunge am 03.03.2007 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> kameuferschn am 03.03.2007 14:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sry, stimmt! man muss sich dort anmelden!


----------



## Turkenjunge (3. März 2007)

kameuferschn am 03.03.2007 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Turkenjunge am 03.03.2007 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja aba die wollen doch die Telefonnummer un die Adresse un alles also kostet das was wenn ich mich da anmlde oda was??


----------



## socceroos (3. März 2007)

Ja aba die wollen doch die Telefonnummer un die Adresse un alles also kostet das was wenn ich mich da anmlde oda was?? [/quote]

wer die agb´s lesen kann ist im Vorteil und weiss das er nichts zahlen muss.


----------



## BlackMirror179 (3. März 2007)

Turkenjunge am 03.03.2007 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> kameuferschn am 03.03.2007 15:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Erst lesen, dann denken dann posten.

DU BRAUCHST NUR EMAIL, BENUTZERNAME, GEB. TAG UND PW anzugeben der rest ist wayne


----------



## BiBaBumseBieneIMOB (3. März 2007)

false topic


----------



## lubba (3. März 2007)

der client bringt auch nciht mehr ist genau dasselbe wie auf der PCGAMEs dvd.
danach müßt ihr troztdem noch alles aktualiesieren..und das dauert ...
bin bei 231/4087...naja es dauert halt.


----------



## Phantom09 (3. März 2007)

lubba am 03.03.2007 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> der client bringt auch nciht mehr ist genau dasselbe wie auf der PCGAMEs dvd.
> danach müßt ihr troztdem noch alles aktualiesieren..und das dauert ...
> bin bei 231/4087...naja es dauert halt.


 wie lange haste gebraucht um das zu laden un mit wieviel kbit/s gehts jetzt?


----------



## s0nx (3. März 2007)

lubba am 03.03.2007 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> der client bringt auch nciht mehr ist genau dasselbe wie auf der PCGAMEs dvd.
> danach müßt ihr troztdem noch alles aktualiesieren..und das dauert ...
> bin bei 231/4087...naja es dauert halt.



Kann es sein das man wenn man den Client beendet wieder bei 0 anfängt ?

War gerade dabei mir die Datein runterzuladen bis ich deinen post gelesen habe .. und jetzt gehts wieder von 0 los


----------



## ravvi (3. März 2007)

ey da meldet man sich schon ewig vor dem Bata Weekend für die Beta an.. und bekommt nicht mal eine nachricht oder so!!!!!!!
   

Dann ist die fucking seite nur überlastet!!!!!!!!!!!!   

das kozt mich an......


----------



## patsche (3. März 2007)

vor allem stand vor 2h noch irgendwas von 'einem tag bis zur anmeldung'!


----------



## Thomaslinho (3. März 2007)

patsche am 03.03.2007 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem stand vor 2h noch irgendwas von 'einem tag bis zur anmeldung'!





so ich hab mich jetzt überall angemeldet und so  aber wenn ich des spiel starten will kommt sone Fehlermeldund und nun....


----------



## Phantom09 (3. März 2007)

s0nx am 03.03.2007 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> lubba am 03.03.2007 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allerdings...hab ich auch schon ehrfahrung mit gemacht  
hab dadurch 2 stunden verloren aber das is ja bei 20 std nur pisse


----------



## patsche (3. März 2007)

Thomaslinho am 03.03.2007 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 03.03.2007 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, das event läuft erst nächstes wochenende


----------



## Namuraz (3. März 2007)

Namuraz am 03.03.2007 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Fehlereshatsich am 03.03.2007 07:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 geil ich habs gewusst


----------



## skamander (3. März 2007)

Wo sind nun die Betakeys, extra an der Kiste gewartet!  

Der Counter stand heute morgen noch bei 1d 2h ... - Nun steht da bei "d" eine 00, wenn ich klicke, passiert nix.

im Firefox kann ich den Flashfilm nichtmal anklicken.


----------



## Gabbo (3. März 2007)

socceroos am 03.03.2007 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> 20.000 Keys für PC Games und wo sind die?
> 
> Auf einer anderen  Webseite na toll.





			
				Bormachine am 03.03.2007 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich verstehs nich. Ich warte jetzt schon seit knapp 3 Stunden, bis endlich eine News zur Weekend Beta kommt. Langsam hab ich keine Lust mehr...



verstehe nicht warum hier soviele denken, die aktion von computerandvideogames.de habe irgendwas mit der weekend aktion von pc games zutun.. das steht doch nirgends!



			
				willkeinen am 03.03.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> von dem link der hier irgendwo steht in diesem thread. es gibt aber keine mehr war gerade dort um noch einen zu holen um ihn dann an einen von euch zu verlosen aber stand nur dran das alle 10000 schon vergeben sind und am nächsten we nochmal welche verlost werden
> 
> PS: weiß jemand ob dieser key auch nur für 2 Tage funktioniert oder ob er die ganze betaphase über gültigkeit hat?


du hast wohl nen link von letzter woche erwischt. letzten freitag stand genau das als ich es verpasst habe, und keys sollte es diesmal noch geben. hab selbst erst jetzt einen bekommen


----------



## socceroos (3. März 2007)

oh Wunder die Anmeldung bei PC Games geht nun für das Beta-Wochenende.

Gut das ich einen regulären Key erwischt habe der nicht beschränkt ist auf dieses eine Wochenende.

Wusste es ja in Franken gehen die Uhren anders.

cu online.


----------



## Phantom09 (3. März 2007)

Am besten ist:
"Nun beginnt das Spiel damit, sich eigenständig zu patchen – im Normalfall sollte das schnell über die Bühne gehen."

LOOOOOOOL


----------



## PhoenixTB (3. März 2007)

*mit betakeys um sich schmeiß*   

Blöd nur, dass der Patch so lange dauert.


----------



## Namuraz (3. März 2007)

PhoenixTB am 03.03.2007 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> *mit betakeys um sich schmeiß*
> 
> Blöd nur, dass der Patch so lange dauert.


 du könntest mir natürlich freundlichweise einen zuschicken


----------



## PhoenixTB (3. März 2007)

Namuraz am 03.03.2007 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> PhoenixTB am 03.03.2007 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich könnte auch nach draußen gehen und Tauben füttern. Hach, wie gut, dass der Konjunktiv nicht verpflichtet.    Mal schaun, ob der zweite Key (nicht der von PCG) zur Betateilnahme bis April berechtigt. Falls ja, kann den PCG-Key gern jemand von euch haben.


----------



## KingRichard-Oehler (3. März 2007)

HEy ich heul gleich den ganzen Tag schon geht des anmelden zum DHRO nicht warum ? Der Link zur Anmeldung geht au net ! Hilfe Hilfe bitte schriebt mal warum des nettt geht?


----------



## llumbet (3. März 2007)

Yeag
Hab nen Key!!! Also leute nicht versagen, LoNgO Fragen!! ^^ 
Man sieht sich in Game!!

*Im Riatch Biatch*


----------



## PhoenixTB (3. März 2007)

KingRichard-Oehler am 03.03.2007 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> HEy ich heul gleich den ganzen Tag schon geht des anmelden zum DHRO nicht warum ? Der Link zur Anmeldung geht au net ! Hilfe Hilfe bitte schriebt mal warum des nettt geht?


Was geht denn nicht? Was passiert, wenn du auf "Anmeldung starten" klickst?


----------



## BlackMirror179 (3. März 2007)

Das spiel ist gar nicht mal schlecht *g

nur noch die Performance bisschen verbessern ^^

hab dauernd laggs


----------



## night-anubis (3. März 2007)

*heul* bei mir funzt mein key nicht >.< "

Der eben benutzte Key konnte nicht aktiviert werden. Dies könnte aus folgenden Gründen der Fall sein:

Bei einer Vollversion könnte es sein, dass sie noch nicht offiziell veröffentlicht wurde.
Bei einer Beta-Version könnte es sein, dass die Beta noch nicht angefangen hat."

Kann mir jemand helfn?^^


----------



## KingRichard-Oehler (3. März 2007)

night-anubis am 03.03.2007 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> *heul* bei mir funzt mein key nicht >.< "
> 
> Der eben benutzte Key konnte nicht aktiviert werden. Dies könnte aus folgenden Gründen der Fall sein:
> 
> ...






Des gleiche Problem hab ich au. Erst gingen die Links nicht und jetzt gingen sie aber der Key wird nicht angenommen, Voll der scheiß.  
 
*heul*
Was bring mir der Key wenn er nict angenommen wird.


----------



## KingRichard-Oehler (3. März 2007)

PhoenixTB am 03.03.2007 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> KingRichard-Oehler am 03.03.2007 19:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hat sich erledigt plötzlich gings bei 20sten Mal!!! Trotzdem Thanks


----------



## Turkenjunge (3. März 2007)

KingRichard-Oehler am 03.03.2007 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> night-anubis am 03.03.2007 19:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## night-anubis (3. März 2007)

also könnma den key erst am 10ten benutzen oda was?


----------



## KingRichard-Oehler (3. März 2007)

night-anubis am 03.03.2007 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> also könnma den key erst am 10ten benutzen oda was?




Wenn des stimmt dann Ja!!!


----------



## Turkenjunge (3. März 2007)

KingRichard-Oehler am 03.03.2007 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> night-anubis am 03.03.2007 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja am 10. erst...dann musste das Spiel starten un dann dein Passwort von demCodemasters ding da eingeben un dann den Key...


----------



## lubba (3. März 2007)

also ich patche das spiel jetzt schon seit knapp 8 stunden udn bin grad mal bei 15% angekommen das kann ja noch ewig dauern heullllllll


----------



## night-anubis (3. März 2007)

hehe patche seit ner halben stunde und hab 35%  

edit: muahahaha 80% XD


----------



## Bormachine (3. März 2007)

Also ich hab jetzt 2 Keys, einen von PCG und einen von computerandvideogames. Nur das patchen dauert so ewig. Egal dann ist die Freude umso größer wenn ichs spielen kann.


----------



## night-anubis (3. März 2007)

kann man mit dem key von computerandvideogames auch länger zocken? oder geht der auch nur am 10ten und 11ten?


----------



## Turkenjunge (3. März 2007)

night-anubis am 03.03.2007 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man mit dem key von computerandvideogames auch länger zocken? oder geht der auch nur am 10ten und 11ten?




Genau gute Frage ich hab gehört das kann man die ganze zeit bis zum April zocken...weiß es aba nich genau^^


----------



## Baerchen76 (3. März 2007)

Turkenjunge am 03.03.2007 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> night-anubis am 03.03.2007 21:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schon irgendwie traurig das PCG nur einen Key für den 10. und 11. anbietet, während man von woanders einen Key für jetzt bis zum Rest der Beta bekommt 

Mir egal ich konnte mir schon einen einblick in das Spiel verschaffen


----------



## Turkenjunge (3. März 2007)

Baerchen76 am 03.03.2007 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Turkenjunge am 03.03.2007 22:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie denn das??...un außerdem was kann die PcGames dafür wenn Codemasters das nur an den tagen anbietet un nur 20.000 keys zur verfügung stellt??Sei froh das die PcGames überhaupt da mitmacht wenn du beschwerden hast dann wende dich an Codemasters


----------



## night-anubis (3. März 2007)

Turkenjunge am 03.03.2007 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Baerchen76 am 03.03.2007 22:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie? computerand blablabla hat 10k keys mit denen man bis zum beta ende zocken kann, die beta wurde heute eröffnet...hab auch nen cav key, patche aba imma noch oO hab iwie die 4000 files übersehn >.<" nja weiß nich ob ich denk link hier posten darf also lass ichs lieber


----------



## Turkenjunge (3. März 2007)

night-anubis am 03.03.2007 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Turkenjunge am 03.03.2007 22:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dars das bestimmt naja hab von beidem nen Key..also werd ich beides ma ausprobieren...bin auch noch am patchen geht aba schneller als ebn...viiieel schneller hab jetzt 35% un du??


----------



## night-anubis (3. März 2007)

zurzeit 52%^^ hab fast 3000 files...

ähm nur mal so ne frage nebenbei: warum gibts noch so viele keys? o.O dachte i-wie dass sich alle auf die keys stürzen


----------



## Turkenjunge (3. März 2007)

night-anubis am 03.03.2007 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> zurzeit 52%^^ hab fast 3000 files...
> 
> ähm nur mal so ne frage nebenbei: warum gibts noch so viele keys? o.O dachte i-wie dass sich alle auf die keys stürzen




also ich denk ma das liegt dadran das heute mittag die seite mit den ganzen keys bekannt gegeben wurde..also war der link von der pcgames noch nich verfügbar un alle haben sich auf die keys auf der seite gestürzt die war mal so voll das es nur noch gehackt hat die war überfüllt un überlastet..jetzt haben alle den key von da un nur noch wenige sin übrig die den von der pcgames brauchen^^...naja denk ma die werden auch noch verschwinden^^


----------



## night-anubis (3. März 2007)

nja aba von der CVG gibts auch noch ne menge keys...


----------



## Turkenjunge (3. März 2007)

night-anubis am 03.03.2007 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> nja aba von der CVG gibts auch noch ne menge keys...




joa dat stimmt^^


----------



## prodocg (3. März 2007)

weiß jemand welche anmeldedaten ich fürs betaforum brauche?

hab das password mit dem key gekriegt aber meine email will er nich als username.

spielen klappt wunderbar.


----------



## PhoenixTB (3. März 2007)

night-anubis am 03.03.2007 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> zurzeit 52%^^ hab fast 3000 files...
> 
> ähm nur mal so ne frage nebenbei: warum gibts noch so viele keys? o.O dachte i-wie dass sich alle auf die keys stürzen


Ihr patcht den Client?    Ich habe nach 2 Stunden und gut 34 Files aufgehört und mit dem Download des bereits patched Clients angefangen. Knapp 9 Stunden verbleiben noch...


----------



## willkeinen (4. März 2007)

PhoenixTB am 03.03.2007 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> night-anubis am 03.03.2007 23:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hab jetzt  2540 von 3839 naja dauert noch ein wenig aber wenigstens läd er jetzt nicht mehr mit 3 kb/s sondern mit 50-60 kb/s immerhin


----------



## night-anubis (4. März 2007)

PhoenixTB am 03.03.2007 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> night-anubis am 03.03.2007 23:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD ich hab glaub um 21 uhr mitm patchen angefangen, und hab jetzt 83%  nja tagsüber war halt alles überlastet...ich patche mit ~60-80kb/s...


----------



## PhoenixTB (4. März 2007)

willkeinen am 04.03.2007 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> PhoenixTB am 03.03.2007 23:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Boah, Sch****! Ich zieh' seit 2 Stunden den neuen Client, schmeiß gerade den Patcher an und plötzlich rennt das Teil mit 110 kb/s. Bin in 2 Minuten auf 75/4040 gekommen.


----------



## night-anubis (4. März 2007)

PhoenixTB am 04.03.2007 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> willkeinen am 04.03.2007 00:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe 

sagt mir dann auf welchem server ihr seit und wie euer char heißt


----------



## Phantom09 (4. März 2007)

night-anubis am 04.03.2007 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> PhoenixTB am 03.03.2007 23:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jop lohnte sich eig erst ab ca. 8 uhr...aber gleich ists geschafft bin bei 95%


----------



## night-anubis (4. März 2007)

Phantom09 am 04.03.2007 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> night-anubis am 04.03.2007 00:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab auch 95%^^ gleich gehts los, gleich gehts los


----------



## Turkenjunge (4. März 2007)

night-anubis am 04.03.2007 00:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Phantom09 am 04.03.2007 00:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




89% un der zieht mit 90kb/s..genial jaaaaaa will zocken jaaaaa


----------



## Turkenjunge (4. März 2007)

Turkenjunge am 04.03.2007 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> night-anubis am 04.03.2007 00:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




110kb/s...muhahahahaha


----------



## night-anubis (4. März 2007)

bin aufm oberen server und heiße saturas


----------



## Turkenjunge (4. März 2007)

night-anubis am 04.03.2007 01:19 schrieb:
			
		

> bin aufm oberen server und heiße saturas




Bin auch aufm oberen glaubsch..fang jetzt gleich aba neu an^^


----------



## Bormachine (4. März 2007)

Ich hab gestern schon ein bissle gezockt und muss sagen es macht wirklich spaß. Hab einen Elb genommen und die Schneelandschaft find ich ein bisschen öde, naja aber eigentlich hat das ja eine Schneelandschaft auch so an sich.


----------



## Thomaslinho (4. März 2007)

Bormachine am 04.03.2007 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gestern schon ein bissle gezockt und muss sagen es macht wirklich spaß. Hab einen Elb genommen und die Schneelandschaft find ich ein bisschen öde, naja aber eigentlich hat das ja eine Schneelandschaft auch so an sich.   [
> 
> 
> 
> wenn ich des spiel starte kommt die Fehlermeldung  ''Unable to handle request without a valid action parameter.Please supply a valid soap action.??? Was solll ich machen.


----------



## Bormachine (4. März 2007)

Thomaslinho am 04.03.2007 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Bormachine am 04.03.2007 11:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steamhammer (4. März 2007)

Turkenjunge am 03.03.2007 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> KingRichard-Oehler am 03.03.2007 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TomsTwist (4. März 2007)

Hab jetzt auch endlich einen PCG Key. Der erste Link beim 2. Schritt hat bei mir nie gefunzt. Hat eine Weile gedauert bis ich eine Lösung gefunden hab. Hatte noch jemand Probleme damit?
Naja jetzt freu ich mich aufs Wochenende


----------



## Berengar (4. März 2007)

Jepp.

Habe zwar per Mail einen Aktivierungscode erhalten, bei der Angabe kommt aber auch bei mir die hier schon beschriebene Fehlermeldung...


----------



## JtoBK5 (4. März 2007)

Steamhammer am 04.03.2007 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Turkenjunge am 03.03.2007 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hopper1111 (5. März 2007)

TomsTwist am 04.03.2007 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt auch endlich einen PCG Key. Der erste Link beim 2. Schritt hat bei mir nie gefunzt. Hat eine Weile gedauert bis ich eine Lösung gefunden hab. Hatte noch jemand Probleme damit?
> Naja jetzt freu ich mich aufs Wochenende




Könntest du uns vielleicht einweihen wie der Link geht? Wäre wirklich klasse, thx.


----------



## TomsTwist (5. März 2007)

hopper1111 am 05.03.2007 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> TomsTwist am 04.03.2007 21:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar. Benutz einfach den Link: 
http://www.lotro-europe.com/pcgames.php
läuft auf das Gleiche hinaus.

Ich weiss nicht warum der von PCG nicht geht (vll. defekte Weiterleitung o.Ä.)


----------



## Berengar (5. März 2007)

Klappt bei mir nicht.

ich habe zwar jetzt einen "Beta-Registrierungs-Key". Diesen kann  ich aber im COG Player Accounts System nicht als "Aktivierungsschlüssel" eingeben. Bzw. wenn ich das tue kommt die Fehlermeldung:

Der eben benutzte Key konnte nicht aktiviert werden. Dies könnte aus folgenden Gründen der Fall sein:

    * Bei einer Vollversion könnte es sein, dass sie noch nicht offiziell veröffentlicht wurde.
    * Bei einer Beta-Version könnte es sein, dass die Beta noch nicht angefangen hat.


Muß ich jetzt mit der "Einrichtung des Abo" warten bis zum 10. oder stimmt da was nicht ?

Die ganzen Bezeichnungen ärgern mich jetzt schon da völlig verwirrend...

<<< hat sich erledigt, habe in anderen Foren gelesen, daß es noch nicht klappt...>>>


----------



## Peter-Bloed (6. März 2007)

Berengar am 05.03.2007 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe zwar jetzt einen "Beta-Registrierungs-Key".



Argh... wo habt ihr den denn her?
Sollten doch auf PcGames welche ausgeteilt werden unter den "News", aber hab bisher kein solches Thema gesehen


----------



## hopper1111 (7. März 2007)

Berengar am 05.03.2007 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Klappt bei mir nicht.
> 
> ich habe zwar jetzt einen "Beta-Registrierungs-Key". Diesen kann  ich aber im COG Player Accounts System nicht als "Aktivierungsschlüssel" eingeben. Bzw. wenn ich das tue kommt die Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ...





Yup, bei mir und meinen Freunden genauso. Ich schätze den werden wir erst am Samstag aktivieren können, hoffe ich mal^^


----------



## Wolwerine (7. März 2007)

Hallo!
 Ich habe mich auch angemeldet gehabt und nach der anmeldung stand ein Key, ist das denn überhaupt der richtige? Mir war so das man im laufe der woche eine neue mail mit dem Key zugeschickt bekommen soll. Hab ich da was verkehrt verstanden?


----------



## FossilZ (7. März 2007)

Wolwerine am 07.03.2007 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich habe mich auch angemeldet gehabt und nach der anmeldung stand ein Key, ist das denn überhaupt der richtige? Mir war so das man im laufe der woche eine neue mail mit dem Key zugeschickt bekommen soll. Hab ich da was verkehrt verstanden?


der Key, der dort steht und den, den du bekommst ist der selbe key


----------



## Wolwerine (7. März 2007)

FossilZ am 07.03.2007 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wolwerine am 07.03.2007 16:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat denn schon jemand eine Mail erhalten?


----------



## FossilZ (7. März 2007)

Wolwerine am 07.03.2007 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn schon jemand eine Mail erhalten?


sonst würde ich es ja nicht schreiben


----------



## Wolwerine (7. März 2007)

wollte nur sicher gehen und schon kommt die nächste dumme frage  
du kannst aber noch nicht spielen oder?


----------



## FossilZ (7. März 2007)

Wolwerine am 07.03.2007 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> wollte nur sicher gehen und schon kommt die nächste dumme frage
> du kannst aber noch nicht spielen oder?


da ich nachträglich nen Key von CVG bekommen hab, kann ich schon spielen, beim PCG-Account kommt aber ne Mail

und fragen kostet nix   , ist scho okay


----------



## Wolwerine (7. März 2007)

FossilZ am 07.03.2007 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Wolwerine am 07.03.2007 19:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei dem Chaos das da war weis man halt nicht mehr woran man ist.
 

Bin mal gespannt wann ich ne mail bekomme.
Ich war auch einer die nachts um 12 vorm rechner gesessen haben und dann den countdown auf einmal vor sich hatte. Habe dann samstag abend nochmal nachgeschaut da war er immer noch da, konnte dann erst am SO gegen 13.30 wieder rein, deswegen bin ich mir nicht sicher gewesen das ich überhaupt was erhalte nachdem was ich im Forum alles so gelesen habe.


----------



## xdave78 (8. März 2007)

BTW: Der Client vonner PCG-DVD ist murks 
Ich hab gestern installiert und dann hats 4 Std gepatcht. Danach konnt ich das Spiel nicht starten (hab nen Beta Key bekommen). Somit hab ich über nacht den 1.11 Client (3,66GB) also runtergeladen....in der Hoffnung dass ich dann heut spielen kann.

Jeder der am WE auch spielen mag sollte den aktuellen (gepatchten) Client sicherheitshalber laden...sosnt geht das WE ohne LotRO aus....

Zu haben issa auf Fileplanet.


----------



## FossilZ (8. März 2007)

xdave78 am 08.03.2007 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Der Client vonner PCG-DVD ist murks
> Ich hab gestern installiert und dann hats 4 Std gepatcht. Danach konnt ich das Spiel nicht starten (hab nen Beta Key bekommen). Somit hab ich über nacht den 1.11 Client (3,66GB) also runtergeladen....in der Hoffnung dass ich dann heut spielen kann.
> .


sicher, das es nicht daran lag, das gestern die Server down waren? (von ca 17-20/21h)


----------



## Wolwerine (10. März 2007)

Hey Leute,
Es hat geklappt. Wie Fossilz sagte, der Key der nach der anmeldung auf der seite stand ist der richtige.


----------

